# starting 10g nano



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well after a long break from keeping tanks, I've decided i wanted to start a new 10g nano. I did alot of reading but one thing confuses me, i'm planning on going FOWLR for a few months, but, doing all this reading im not sure what water to use. Some say RO/DI but others say tap is fine. If anyone could help and shed some light it would be greatly appreiciated.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

It will depend on the quality of your tap water.
I used DI water in my reef for years.
One day I switched to plain tap water and never noticed any difference in the reef.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I use tap water, usually with prime to dechlorinate.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks guys, i took the tap water with prime route.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

tap water is fine in a fowlr tank, if you want to go reef its best to use ro water imo, but im not gonna lie, i use tap water in my reef tanks, i just put alot more filtration on my tanks


----------

